# Egg Cosy VIII - Eurovision: A Cosy For Europe



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's that time of year again and tonight is the Grand Final of the 56th _Eurovision Song Contest_ in Dusseldorf, and my breakfast table is ready for the event.

Love it or loathe it, Eurovision remains the world's biggest annual non-sporting broadcast event attracting an estimated audience 600 million viewers with its unique blend of music, drama, high camp and the downright bizarre. Anyway to mark the day, here's my _Eurovision Egg Cosy_ and _Treble Clef Napkin Ring_ to go with it.

*A Cosy for Europe*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Brilliant White, Cornflower Blue, Deep Azure Blue, Dark Navy Blue and Gold
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Stitch-holder or spare needle
Yarn bobbins wound with the detail colours
Darning needle

*Tension/Guage:*
Not critical but around 22 stitches across 4"/10cms will be fine

*Abbreviations:*
*S1*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*SPO*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*P2tog*: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

_Back_

With White yarn, cast on 21 stitches.
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 20: Stocking stitch, knit odd-numbered rows and purl the even-numbered.
Row 21: S1, SSK, K15, K2tog, K1 (19sts)
Row 22: S1, SPO, P13, P2tog, P1 (17sts)
Row 23: S1, SSK, K11, K2tog, K1 (15sts)
Row 24: S1, SPO, P9, P2tog, P1 (13sts)
Row 25: S1, SSK, K7, K2tog, K1 (11sts)
Row 26: Purl

Transfer these eleven stitches to a stitch-holder or spare needle and break yarn leaving about 8"/20cms for seam.

_Front_

With White yarn, cast on 21 stitches
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 26: Using the same stitch instructions as for the back, knit following the colour chart below. Carry yarns not in use loosely across the back, twisting every second stich to avoid loops.

_Join Pieces_
Hold both pieces so the right sides are facing each other, wrong sides outwards, with back nearest you. Using white yarn from front, insert needle into leg nearest of first stitch on back, then front leg of first stitch of front and knit the two together. Do the same with the next pair of stitches. Bring loop of first stitch over second stitch on righthand needle, first stitch cast off. Continue in this way until all stitches have been cast off, run tail through final loop to secure and break yarn.

*Finishing:*

Join side seams using mattress stitch and weave in ends.

*Treble Clef Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Brilliant White and Navy Blue
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Yarn bobbin wound with Navy Blue
Darning needle

*Tension/Guage:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms square

*Abbreviation:*
*S1kw*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle as if to knit

*Instructions:*

With White yarn, cast on 16 stitches.
Row 1: S1kw, knit to end
Row 2: S1kw, K1, P12. K2
These two rows form the stitch pattern and are repeated for rows 3 to 36.
Work colour chart commencing at the bottom righthand corner, carrying the yarn not in use across the back of work and twisting every two stitches to avoid loops.
When all 36 rows of the chart have been worked, cast off loosely knitwise.

*Finishing:*

Join ends to form a ring and weave in ends.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I see you worked out the charting problem. we don't have Eurovision but, we have Dancing with the Stars. 

In any event, love the design and it just so happens I have a sunshine yellow kitchen with bright white and blue. I will definitely have to do these. Well worth staying up late. Everyone is going to be thrilled in the morning.

Job well done. On that note, I think we both should be heading to our respective beds for a good night's rest.

Good Night!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I see you worked out the charting problem. we don't have Eurovision but, we have Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> In any event, love the design and it just so happens I have a sunshine yellow kitchen with bright white and blue. I will definitely have to do these. Well worth staying up late. Everyone is going to be thrilled in the morning.
> 
> ...


I nearly gave up when it all went horribly wrong a second time, but having made the cosy, I decided to stick at it until I'd got it right.

I'm glad you like it, sleep well
Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Dave, As ever another brilliant cosy, but shouldn't it have ear plugs as it's for the Eurovision Song Contest! I'll sort out the book where the owl pattern came from and try and send you the details this evening. Busy week-end, off to my son in law's 40th birthday picnic today with over a hundred people and then tomorrow my grand daughter is 3 and is having a Princess Party - everyone and I mean everyone has to come dressed as a princess. Should be fun on the bouncy castle! Catch up with you later if I'm still in one piece. Do you think I can knit whilst on the bouncy castle? Have a good week-end. PurpleV


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

You are truly amazing! I am constantly in awe of how you come up with these patterns, and so quickly, too. I hope you are enjoying your Song Contest. Is it anything like the American Idol shows, if you are familiar with them?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave thank you for sticking with it. absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> You are truly amazing! I am constantly in awe of how you come up with these patterns, and so quickly, too. I hope you are enjoying your Song Contest. Is it anything like the American Idol shows, if you are familiar with them?


The Eurovision Song contest involves one song from from each of the European countries. Before the Iron Curtain came down this was a total of about 20 -odd countries. The countries were also only allowed to submit a song sung in their own language. As Dutch and the Scandinavian languages don't sound too great to the rest of us, this meant that the UK and France often won because the language sounds better. Then, some years ago the countries were allowed to sing their song in English. Since then, the UK has never won having the bonus of English as their language!! After the Iron Curtain came down, we in the West were also out of it as the East European countries all voted for each other. So, Germany winning last year (with an English language song) was a real turn-up for the books. Plus this was the first time that Germany had won for decades and only the second time they've ever won.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you; the contest sounds interesting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you; the contest sounds interesting.


It's a great institution, the voting system is totally arcane and fascinating to watch. I'm hoping my little cosy doesn't get _null points_!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you; the contest sounds interesting.
> ...


I successfully managed to avoid the Eurovision Song Contest. Here's the info on the owl egg cosy. It's in The Big Book of Needlecraft published by the Odhams Press, there is no date as to when it was published but I guess some where in the 1930s. There is a a number C1238 and published in Great Britain. I would
think it is probably out of copyright by now. Let me know if you find it or not. Happy cosy knitting.  PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Thank you PurpleV, I'll try Senate House and Orange Street when I'm in town on Wednesday, if I get stuck there I'll hit the arcane B.L. index.

Odhams Press was utterly infuriating like that, they were still publishing books with zero bibliographic details in the 60s, what did they think they were doing?

I enjoyed the Eurovision this year, I thought the standard of songs was very high and I liked at least half a dozen of them. I didn't go to one of the big parties this year, but watched at home with _The Lad_ and his best friend from school and we demolished a tableful of suitably international canapes - a very pleasant way to spend the evening. Sadly our favourite song didn't win, but we liked Azerbaijan's too.

One day I'll come up with a purple-themed egg cosy, with you in mind.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Oooooh I'm honoured, can't wait. Of course I could do one myself. Now there's a thought I've only got to finish my socks, make a pair for you grand daughter, make one more fingerless mitt(so then I'll have a pair - that's handy), finish my aran jacket, knit a bag or three. So much knitting, so little time! Time to put my tiara on. :roll: Bye for now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Have a fab time!

Dave


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Dave, do you by any chance have a pattern for Turkey I could have????????????????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Dave, do you by any chance have a pattern for Turkey I could have????????????????


I'm afraid I've never needed a Turkish flag egg cosy, so I've never needed to chart it. However, over a cup of tea, I found an example of the flag, then scaled and processed it as detailed at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=131749

This yielded the following 21 stitch wide, 26 row chart which should be worked following the above instructions for my Eurovision cosy. I reckon it should come out OK, perhaps you'd like to have a go and post a photo.

Best regards 
Dave


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave, When you design Purple V's cozy don't forget the tiara.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Dave, When you design Purple V's cozy don't forget the tiara.


I said I'd do something purple-themed, tiaras aren't my style. Besides, I have enough trouble making simple tie studs and rings, I'm no jeweller!

Dave


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Dave..but you are so talented Dave *bows*


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

When are we all invited for tea? I bet you have a cosy for everyone in the forum now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, When you design Purple V's cozy don't forget the tiara.
> ...


I only wear my tiara on special occasions, it doesn't quite look right with jeans. Also I don't have the kind of hair that keeps a tiara in place. Hope you had a good week-end. PurpleV


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dave, I ALWAYS look forward to your egg cozies!!! They're all so original and delightful. I know you'll always be showing us something special!
June


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dave, I ALWAYS look forward to your egg cozies!!! They're all so original and delightful. I know you'll always be showing us something special!
> June


Thanks June, I try to be original.The next design is 'in production', hopefully out on Thursday, it's different!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I ALWAYS look forward to your egg cozies!!! They're all so original and delightful. I know you'll always be showing us something special!
> ...


You are definitely original...looking forward to your next production! They're all different!! LOL!
June


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

can't wait till Thursday Dave. thank you for sharing your precious gifts with all of us
Andrea from Canada


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I fiddled around with the Turkish flag a little and made a slight adjustment, then I added a matching napkin ring, you can find them both here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11734-1.html

Cosy number ten is on the way!

Dave


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

dear Fireball Dave: checked out all your egg cozies, when i found KP--WOW. POB = Duesseldorf, DE; last Eurovision i seen was 1974(?--ABBA won); softboiled eggs = specialty, thus the interest in egg cozies--think i'll start w./ the chef's hat. Thank You,h. : )


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

PS: Dave, wow about a Bavarian flag cozie (for okt.fest)= blue/whte. diamonds?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> PS: Dave, wow about a Bavarian flag cozie (for okt.fest)= blue/whte. diamonds?


I'm glad I've brought back some memories, _Eurovision_ is great fun. The art of the jingle-writer at its best, wrapped up in a very serious post-war project, or is it the other way round, noble intent in a ra-ra skirt?

I hadn't thought about the Oktoberfest, probably because I'm not very keen on Continental lagers, I'll put it in next year's diary.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I think the last time I watched the Eurovision song contest, the Singing Nuns won!! Am I dating myself??
By the way, do any of you know how to access the Knitting Tea Party group on Aday.org? I submitted 10 photos and am very interested in seeing what others here uploaded.


----------



## fhart (May 23, 2012)

thanks those are beautiful!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fhart said:


> thanks those are beautiful!


Thank you, it really knits up well and looks quite elegant on the table.

Have fun!
Dave


----------

